# New Babies in the world � Introducing my lovely litter



## Isamurat

*New Babies in the world – Introducing my lovely litter*

Yesterday whilst I was at work (needless to say a day late lol) Tigerella (a lovely doe I bred here about a year ago and Lloyd very kindly lent back to me) had 6 wonderful babies. The dad is Brandywine Wellington (Welly), Annette leant him to me and Lisa in order for him to make babies and had to be without him and his brother for a good month, we are both really grateful. He’s a lovely chap, half Tabi, half Brandywine and a really nice match for Tigerella.

The babies are doing very well, full stomachs and buried in a small mountain









We had a couple of little surprises in the litter, out of the 6 there are 2 that have very obviously pale eyes and much less pigment. Whilst I wasn’t surprised Tigerella carried Red eyed dilute (her Aunty and Cousin had a litter early this year with 2 little topaz babies in it) it is much more of a surprise to discover Welly also carries it. Annette’s traced it back to his great great great granddad. 

I am particularly happy to report it looks like there are 3 boys and 3 girls, meaning this time I might actually get to keep some of them lol.

Here’s some pictures of them;

A group shot taken yesterday soon after I got home, you can see one of the little pale babies on it’s back









All of them today – You can see the difference between the pale babies and the dark ones quite well here, also that there all a nice even size.









Here’s the suspected boys 









And the suspected girls


----------



## Korra

So these are intentional litters? I'm glad it is just 6  I see some berkshires


----------



## Isamurat

This is an intentional litter yes, I'm a breeder here in the UK. Theres a team of us working on using selection to try and increase average (mean) lifespan in our rats. This litter is very much part of it, if your interested how let me know and I'll talk you through our methods and how we hope to acheive this (it's early days yet, we've been working on it for about 2 years now). Trust me when i say it's definitly not breeding to sell, for a start all these babies will be kept between us and strategic homes (so we can borrow back those rats ageing the slowest) and they all have homes more than lined up (in fact i'll be disappointing some people unfortunatly).

I'ts unlikley they're berkshires in there, at most i would expect undermarked irish, dad has some white on his paws which historically has popped up the odd irish. What your seeing is probably agouti's (the litter is likley to be agouti and black, plus the red eyed babies which are probably buff and/or topaz), though at this stage (less than 24 hours old), i've found they can still get dark bellys, should have a better idea of the dark ones in a few days.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

What healthy looking bubs! I'm always jealous of UK ratties. My breeder is getting a fresh boost to her Harley line in from the UK here soon. I might get a guy from that or I may wait a few generations for the coat to be improved. It needs a lot of work, but that's neither here nor there!Beautiful babies!


----------



## Korra

Neat! Most of what you see in my area is berk and hooded


----------



## LightningWolf

Actually white on the paws does not necccasarily indicate H/h (the Irish/Berkshire genes, yes I know there are modifiers but I don't remember them). It happens in a lot of self rats, so they are probably all self.

Did any of them carry Albino? Normally Topaz and Buff will have Dark ruby eyes and their eyes will appear not much lighter then black eyes. Either that or they have bad ruby eyes that are red, which isn't that uncommon actually.

They are adorable


----------



## skottiesgerl

Isamurat said:


> Theres a team of us working on using selection to try and increase average (mean) lifespan in our rats. This litter is very much part of it, if your interested how let me know and I'll talk you through our methods and how we hope to acheive this (it's early days yet, we've been working on it for about 2 years now)..


I am soo glad to hear someone is working on that... they are such lovely creatures... Only had mine for a week and the over the rainbow bridge scares me... 

good luck with the research Hope things work out. they deserve it.


----------



## Isamurat

LightningWolf said:


> Actually white on the paws does not necccasarily indicate H/h (the Irish/Berkshire genes, yes I know there are modifiers but I don't remember them). It happens in a lot of self rats, so they are probably all self.
> 
> Did any of them carry Albino? Normally Topaz and Buff will have Dark ruby eyes and their eyes will appear not much lighter then black eyes. Either that or they have bad ruby eyes that are red, which isn't that uncommon actually.
> 
> They are adorable


We don't have marked as such in the lines, bit in litters where the parents have more white on the paws than others its not unuseual to have a lightly marked rat or two pop up. In this litter I think its unlikley as Tiger is a pretty good self though. It's a bit like you can get a good feel for if a rats likley to be carrying a lightening recessive by the darkness of their coat. I don't think we fully understand the effect on them yet but we are learning.

We haven't got albino or pink eyed dilute in many generations (as far as we can trace, outcrosses always carry a risk that people don't keep the records we do). Admitedly I'd prefer pink eyes. As pretty as buff and topaz are they carry health issues, and its something we've been trying to breed out for a long time (and thought we'd suceeded until this year lol). The two other things that have cropped up in the line in the past are American mink (would expect darker eyes) and platinum (british blue plus am plus modifiers) but despite trying to get am that hasnt worked, and platinum hasn't shown its head for even longer than RED. Dad cadets British mink and Russian blue, but there's none of that in mums line.


----------



## Isamurat

skottiesgerl said:


> I am soo glad to hear someone is working on that... they are such lovely creatures... Only had mine for a week and the over the rainbow bridge scares me...
> 
> good luck with the research Hope things work out. they deserve it.


They do deserve it, its one of the biggest downside to rats, there short lifespans. We know its doable in practice. There's lots of research out there, even a breeder in the states has done a lot of work. We are just trying to do it without loosing the temprement we love from the line and trying to keep them looking rat shaped too. It's a massive juggling act (i suppose picking every litter is) and it wouldn't be doable if we werent a team. We are selecting rats that age slower, are more active and are neuphilic. These are all traits that can lead to a longer lifespan. We also breed later than is normal here in the UK, as we want our rats to still be fertile late on (a good indication they are ageing slowly). Tigerella is nearly a year (we tend to aim fro 12 to 13 months but were trying to avoid Christmas lol). We have had a second litter from an exceptional 18 month old doe (the litter tigerella came from). This proved wise as her mum lived past 30 months and had excellent health through her life. One thing we've definitly acheived so far is to push the average day of birth out to 24, it used to be 23 in this line.


----------



## Isamurat

We have some new pictures today at 3.5 days old, they don’t look massively different in the photos but they are growing up now, they feel more substantial and bigger. They are also moving around more and appear to realise the world exists, though are still a bit basic on that concept as dark girl 1 attempted to walk straight off the edge of the cage during her photo shoot. Admittedly she still has her eyes and her ears firmly closed so its not surprising really. They are all showing signs of recognising the heat or smell from me, and will seek me out if I offer up my hand. There quite happy to settle on it but wont settle on the towel so much. Obviously they like the contact of other warm creatures over a towel, which is pretty sound survival instincts to me.

I’m still being none committal on the ears, they obviously have them, but I’m undecided if I have dumbo’s in the litter or not, feel free to have a go at guessing from the pictures. It was relatively easy in my last litter which probably infers that there all top eareds this time, but some are rounder and slightly lower set, I’m just not sure if that’s low enough for dumbo ears. Colours are still too early to tell

Blond boy – his ears look slightly rounder, but not consistently lol









Dark Boy 2 – again he has slightly rounder ears that look a bit lower set than dark boy 1















*

Dark boy 1 – this guy is a feisty one already, he was moving around all over the placed, then insisted on digging into my hand, he’s surprising strong for 3 days old lol, so you get 2 pictures as both are kind of blurry, not sure on his ears, he doesn’t like staying still. If he grows up like this I will probably end up keeping him lol, I like rats that know their own minds.
















Here’s him attempting to bury himself in my hand









Blond girl – this girl already has a name and is going to live with Tigerellas owner her show name is Isamu “What’s the Lo down” and her pet name is Moonglow, I’m certain she’s top eared, her ears are pointy

















Dark girl 2 – she seems to have more pointy ears, am certain shes top eared too

















Dark girl 1 – she looks to have the slightly rounder lower ears but not from all angles


----------



## Run Computers

I love looking at rat kittens, they look like little aliens


----------



## Isamurat

Here's a few more shots of them, they are now at the 'fuzzy' stage, starting to get there fur through and it's time to get a bit carried away with colour theorys;

First off a group shot, girls to the left, boys to the right









One of the dark boys - probably black, might be dumbo 









The other dark boy, probably black, probably top eared

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The blonde boy (who is staying here along with one of his dark brothers), at the moment i think he's moer likley to be topaz and top eared









One of the dark girls - i think she's probably agouti and probably top eared









The other dark girls - i think she's probably black and may be dumbo









Finally Lloyds little blonde girl, again more likley to be topaz and probably top eared









And then just beacause she's really beautiful, Mum - Tigerella

















And one of Dad Wellington (whilst he was briefly staying here) and his brother Bulgaria (bug)









Welly is the one with evil eyes half in the sputnik, he's not evil in real life though, absolutly lovely.


----------



## IOVERATS

Thanks for all the pictures and I hope they grow up happy and healthy and that they find great homes  I live in England BTW


----------



## Isamurat

Thank you, we've got great homes for all of them. Could have done with a few more actually lol, saying that one of the team is due 2 litters next week so that should work out well, hopefully we'll get a couple nice sized litters to help fill our waiting lists as we don't breed often.

I'm keeping 2 of these bucks and one from one of the other 2 litters, the other boy is going to a brill pet home who's had rats from us before and is happy for us to borrow them back as stud. The three girls are being split between 2 of the team. I don't think I could have done better lol


----------



## Isamurat

Apologies for the delay in posting photo's, the babies are now 2 weeks and 1 day old and properly thriving, 5 of the 6 have their own names too, though 1 is waiting for her home to be firmed up from our waiting list so no name yet. They are getting more active by the day and are very licky and affectionate already, i am very much in love with these guys.

First off my keeper Isamu Ketame (Tam), his name is the japanese for pledge which is named after my friend and fellow breeder lisa (whose name means pledged to god). He's going to be getting two friends from Lisa's litters who are about a week younger, when we're all settled down.

















Next Isamu Sundrop, going to one of my friends who lives quite close, i took loads of pictures of him but he is so active most were blurry

















Next Isamu Uncle Tom Cobley, going across to the other side of the country to someone who has his great uncles.

















Then the girls, first off Isamu What's the Lo Down (Limmony), going to my fellow breeder and owner of the mum Lloyd

















Next Isamu Searching high and Lo (Losetta), also going to Lloyd
pulling a brilliant face

















Finally Little Miss Topaz, no name yet but she'll get one as soon as we work out which of our lucky homes she goes too
Camo rat








Butte wouldn't melt









Then there's a few shots to show just how attention seeking and licky 2 week old babies can be (and why there's a big difference between petshop rats and those that get the good start)
Licky Tam









The hand is trying to escape, Mob it!









Got you (followed by death by licking)


----------



## CrazyRatLady

They are so cute!!


----------



## thesmallerprint

They're all so cute! I wish I'd been able to find a breeder near me, but I do love my two pet shop girls. I think it's really interesting that you're trying to extend their lifespan, what age is the aim? And how many generations have you had so far?

Good luck with them all!


----------



## Isamurat

We are on to roughly 3rd generation, though its not so clear cut as we aim to have 2 groups of litters a year, spring and autumn. Though we mate at roughly a year old which helps. We are aiming for any increase to the average lifespan. Tabi rats weren't bad to start with living a bit longer than average here in the UK with average age of death coming out at 27 to 28 months, though it varies from litter to litter. If we can push that up towards 3 it would be brill and from then as close to the maximum age as possible. Once we get close to that maximum age we will need to have a think as it would take a bot of outcrossing to.a line with high maximum age (and ideally high average too) to extend it further. It's early days yet but it should be possible, others have done it, but we are attempting to juggle more.

How close are you to Lincoln? One of my team is based there, and whilst we are sorted for our current litters we will be having more in spring this year if you were interested. Failing that I'll have a look and see who I can find near you that I can recommend. Ooo is rugby or Cambridge any good (im a true northener and rubbish at down south)


----------



## YellowSpork

I now have a reason to move to the UK--to get me some of your baby rats!


----------



## TachisMom

First of all, thank you so much for posting all the beautiful pictures of the babies! They make my day to come home and look at them (sorry for not posting yet, between my ratties, my kitty and my two human sons I have very little time lol). 

Second of all, I just wanted to say that I admire the work you're doing for the rats. They deserve this. They are such marvelous creatures  So thank you!


----------



## mistymornings18

Beautiful babies with beautiful babies I've recently started researching genetics and breeding to increase to improve the line, focus being mainly on temperament. We don't have any really good breeders in our area at the present. Hoping maybe to change that in the future How did your team get started?


----------



## Isamurat

Thank you everyone, I will try and get some more pics up soon, they are growing really well.

We got started thanks to one person really, the founder of the tabi line rats and breeder of Shunamite stud (she also has pretty much revolutionised rat diet here in the uk, writing a few books in the process. Alison is one of those people not afraid to try new things, and a really experienced breeder too. Her line of rats fondly got called the tabi line, after a few members were called things like tabicat , Tabitha and so on. They became known for a really I. your face temprement, they would seek humans out for play, veru active and really clever rats. She attracted lots of owners needless to say and many became hooked on tabi rats. Some other people then decided to breed on from them, one included nezumi rattery, where I got my first tabi rats from (after the litter of Alisons rats I was due to get babies from was still born). This turned out to be fate, I got Isamu, and was totally smitten. I wad never going to breed before I got him, then he changed everything for me (hence my rattery name). Unfortunatly he died young and I knew from then what I wanted most was rats like him that lived long lives. A friend shared this idea and as we both kept one sex we decided to work together to do this. 

At a similar time Alison and a friend called Lloyd (who had got hooked on tabi rats) had a similar idea. They decided working together would give them more resources whilst keeping there numbers to a nice level. When Lloyd and Alison announced they were doing this me and my friend leapt on to it and asked to help. It made sense, 4 houses could hold more rats, 4 minds could make better decisions and so on. It meant we could keep the rats as pets with lots of attention too and alternate where the litters were born for extra attention whilst supporting each other. We've gained a member and lost one since then but all in all it works great. Alison has chosen to take a break from actual breeding right now as she's moved house and has a lot on, but that's fine because us 3 can do that whilst she adds ideas and experience a.d when she's ready she has the rats and family to help too. 

It may sound a bit cheesy but it is like a family, and our pet homes are very much part of it. We all keep in very close contact, sharing stories and pictures as well as the criticle updates on things like health and temprement. We often place breedable rats strategically at pet homes as they are happy for us to borrow them back, and this helps keep everyone involved and keep it from becoming too much for anyone. I know I wouldn't be able to breed and keep my rats the way i want to without this and would really recommend it, you just need to find the right team. I.am very lucky in that, Lloyd, Lisa and Alison are so like me in what they want and we are really close friends. So close that my 3 from this lot of litters are going to be named after each of them (japanese translation of there names to avoid confusion).


----------



## Rats Mommy

OMG they're lush!!


----------

